# διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Ειδικοί προσέλθετε! Πώς θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε αυτό στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Ο όρος εννοεί οτι η ιδιοκτησία δεν είναι αδιαίρετη, δηλαδή δεν ανήκει μόνο σε έναν ιδιοκτήτη αλλά σε κάποιους συνιδιοκτήτες. Πώς μεταφράζεται, δυστυχώς δεν το ξέρω...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 1, 2008)

Πως σου φαίνεται το divided property; 

Δες εδώ


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Pink, αυτό έχω γράψει προς το παρόν και ναι, ο ορισμός είναι αυτός που δίνει η Έλσα. Απλώς δεν βρήκα τίποτα σχετικό σε λεξικά και δίγλωσσες πηγές και είπα να καταφύγω στα φώτα σας :)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 1, 2008)

Δε σε διευκόλυνα, λοιπόν. Πάντως, και εγώ αυτό θα έβαζα. Ας περιμένουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Γιατί καλέ δε με διευκόλυνες; Τώρα είμαστε δύο...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Για δες κι αυτό:
*Tenants in common*
A *tenancy in common* means that two or more people own undivided fractional interests in the same property. For example, if three people own the property equally as tenants in common, each owns an undivided one-third interest in the property. Each co-owner has the right to use and possess the whole property, as long as other co-owners are not excluded. None of the co-owners may take any action with respect to the whole property without the written permission of the others. Together, they may sell, lease, mortgage, manage, or collect income from the entire property.
Generally, each may sell his or her undivided interest in the property without the permission of the other co-owners. The purchaser buys an undivided interest in the property, and the remaining tenants in common have a new co-owner.
Each co-owner may ask the court to order a partition or sale. The court may divide the property and give each co-owner his or her proportionate interest. Or, the court may order a sale of the whole property and divide the money between the co-owners.
When a co-owner dies, ownership of his interest is controlled by his will or by the laws that determine who gets his property if he dies without a will. His beneficiaries or heirs inherit undivided interests in his share of the property. Without proper planning, family property handed down through the generations may become unmarketable because there are too many owners.

Και εδώ:
*Tenancy-in-common*: A form of joint ownership in which two or more persons own interest in the same property. At the death of a tenant-in-common, ownership transfers to that person's designated beneficiaries or heirs, not to the other joint owner(s).

Και στη Βικιπέδια:
A *concurrent estate* or co-tenancy is a concept in property law, particularly derived from the common law of real property, which describes the various ways in which property can be owned by more than one person at a given time. If more than one person own the same property, they are referred to as co-owners, co-tenants or joint tenants. Most common law jurisdictions recognize *tenancies in common* and *joint tenancies*, and some also recognize tenancies by the entirety. Many jurisdictions refer to a joint tenancy as a joint tenancy with right of survivorship, and a few U.S. States treat the phrase joint tenancy as synonymous with a tenancy in common.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Με πρόλαβε η Έλσα. Κι εγώ αυτό κοίταζα, το tenancy in common που φαίνεται να είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις. Με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη όμως (εκ μέρους μου), γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την αρχική σημασία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά προσοχή: επειδή υπάρχει η *αυτοτελής* διαιρεμένη ιδιοκτησία (τα νομοθετήματα αναφέρουν: «κατά τις διατάξεις του ν. 3741/1929, του ν. 1024/1971 και των άρθρων 1002 και 1113 του Αστικού Κώδικα»), μήπως η διαιρεμένη είναι το μερίδιο-αποτέλεσμα της διαίρεσης, δηλ. όχι μια ιδιοκτησία που ανήκει σε πολλούς αλλά η αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία σε χώρο που ανήκει σε πολλούς.

(Κάποια μέρα θα με πετύχουν οι νομικοί σε καμιά γωνία του δρόμου...)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Σε ένα φόρουμ φοιτητών νομικής βρήκα το εξής:


> Μεταξύ των ιδιοκτητών διαμερισμάτων σε πολυκατοικία υπάρχει σχέση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας, βασικές ρυθμίσεις της οποίας διέπονται απο το Ν. 3741/1929, ο οποίος διατηρείται σε ισχύ (άρθρ. 52 Εισαγωγικού Νόμου Αστικού Κώδικα). *Στην οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία ιδρύεται χωριστή κυριότητα των ιδιοκτητών επι του ορόφου της οικοδομής ή επι των διαμερισμάτων (διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία), *και συγκυριότητα κατ'ανάλογη μερίδα στα μέρη του όλου ακινήτου που αφορούν την κοινή χρήση (αδιαίρετη ιδιοκτησία). Η συγκυριότητα αυτή κτάται αυτοδικαίως (ΑΠ 464/2006).



Άρα, μάλλον δεν είναι tenancy in common, καθώς φαίνεται να μην πρόκειται για συγκυριότητα. Θα ρωτήσω και δικηγόρο και θα επανέλθω!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Παλάβρα, νομίζω εξαρτάται και από το πως χρησιμοποιείται στο κείμενό σου. Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη, διάβασε κι αυτή την κουβέντα.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά προσοχή: επειδή υπάρχει η *αυτοτελής* διαιρεμένη ιδιοκτησία (τα νομοθετήματα αναφέρουν: «κατά τις διατάξεις του ν. 3741/1929, του ν. 1024/1971 και των άρθρων 1002 και 1113 του Αστικού Κώδικα»), μήπως η διαιρεμένη είναι το μερίδιο-αποτέλεσμα της διαίρεσης, δηλ. όχι μια ιδιοκτησία που ανήκει σε πολλούς αλλά η αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία σε χώρο που ανήκει σε πολλούς.
> 
> (Κάποια μέρα θα με πετύχουν οι νομικοί σε καμιά γωνία του δρόμου...)



Ναι, προφανώς μιλάμε για αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία, για παράδειγμα:
*Οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία*
Η *διηρημένη κατ' όροφο* ή κατά μέρος ορόφου ιδιοκτησία επί ενός οικοδομήματος. Πρόκειται για ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία, η οποία καταλαμβάνει το σύνολο ή μέρος ορόφου ενός κτίσματος, και η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται από διαφορετικό ιδιοκτησιακό ή/και νομικό καθεστώς έναντι των λοιπών ιδιοκτησιών του ιδίου κτίσματος. Ο κύριος (ιδιοκτήτης) της συγκεκριμένης ιδιοκτησίας έχει ποσοστό κυριότητας και επί των κοινοχρήστων και κοινοκτήτων χώρων του οικοδομήματος και του οικοπέδου. Οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες ενός οικοδομήματος είναι τα διαμερίσματα, οι αποθήκες και οι κλειστές θέσεις στάθμευσης.
Η έννοια της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας διέπεται από τις διατάξεις του Ν. 3741/1929, του ΝΔ. 1024/1971 και των άρθρων 1002 και 1117 του Αστικού Κώδικα και συνίσταται με συμβολαιογραφική πράξη ή δήλωση τελευταίας βουλήσεως (διαθήκη). Με τη σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας δημιουργούνται επί ενός ακινήτου αυτοτελείς και ανεξάρτητες οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες, στις οποίες κατανέμονται τα χιλιοστά επί του οικοπέδου (ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας).
και
*Εξ αδιαιρέτου κτήση*
Εξ αδιαιρέτου κτήση σε κάποιο ακίνητο υπάρχει όταν περισσότεροι από ένας ιδιοκτήτες αποκτούν από κοινού το εν λόγω ακίνητο τόσο λόγω σύμβασης (π.χ. σε περίπτωση αγοράς) όσο και εκ του νόμου (π.χ. σε περίπτωση εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονομιάς).


Είναι εξαιρετικά μπλεγμένα αυτά τα κολοκύθια, μόνο νομικός ή συμβολαιογράφος θα ξέρει σίγουρα. Κάπου διάβαζα οτι είναι λάθος ο όρος _διηρημένη_ αλλά επειδή έχει παγιωθεί χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ όλους.
Έλσα, το διάβασα κι εγώ αυτό που λες, όταν σιγουρευτώ για απόδοση θα επανέλθω.
Ambrose, το κείμενό μου δε βοηθά, γιατί έχει bullets και ένα από αυτά λέει «σύσταση διηρημένης ιδιοκτησίας». Ο σύνδεσμος που δίνεις είναι ο σύνδεσμος τον οποίο αναφέρει και η Έλσα πιο πάνω σχετικά με τη χρήση του όρου «διηρημένη».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Εννοώ αυτό εδώ:

"Ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας στο όλο οικόπεδο υπάρχει σε όλες τις συνιδιοκτησίες. Ο όρος "διηρημένη" κανονικά είναι λανθασμένος. Παραπέμπει σε κατάτμηση και όχι σε σύσταση καθέτου συνιδιοκτησίας. Αλλά οι παλιότεροι συμβολαιογράφοι ( και μερικοί νέοι ) το γράφουν γιατί το θέλουν να το βλέπουν γραμμένο στο συμβόλαιο οι ιδιοκτήτες."


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Το κατάλαβα. Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως, δεν έχω συγκείμενο. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Κι αυτό εδώ: http://www.fig.net/pub/fig2007/papers/ts_1c/ts01c_04_falkenbach_nuuja_1276.pdf

"Direct ownership of real property is understood as a situation, where a person owns a
dwelling (a detached house, semi-detached house, a terraced house) and also the real property
unit (parcel) the house is built on. The possession of the real property unit can also be based
on a site leasehold agreement. In direct ownership the ownership or other property rights are
fastened directly to the real property without any additional organizational structures affecting
it.

In all the countries studied, it is possible for several persons to own a good (e. g. a real
property unit) together in co-ownership (a form of direct ownership). In co-ownership the
ownership all owners have same rights to the real property unit and the enjoyment of the
property belongs to all joint owners.

In the case of co-ownership each joint owner owns the real property with other joint owners.
As a main rule, in absence of special agreements the undivided shares are supposed equal.
The decisions related to the undivided property often require a majority decision, but owners
are able to sell and mortgage their shares individually."

Το οποίο είναι ουσιαστικά αυτό που λέει ο nickel παραπάνω.

Προφανώς, το νομικό καθεστώς διαφέρει από χώρα σε χώρα και γι'΄αυτό αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν καλύτερη μια γενική ή κυριολεκτική μετάφραση (με υποσημείωση, ίσως; )


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Κοίτα, για αυτό που δίνεις θα έλεγα «άμεση ιδιοκτησία». Το joint ownership είναι «συνιδιοκτησία». 

Δυστυχώς, υποσημείωση δεν μπορώ να βάλω γιατί το κείμενο είναι νομικό. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει, είναι κάτι που είχε πει με άλλα λόγια παλιότερα ο Νίκελ: όχι να βρω αντίστοιχο, διότι, δεδομένης της πολυπλοκότητας της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας, μάλλον δεν υπάρχει σε αγγλόφωνες χώρες, αλλά να βρω κάτι με το οποίο ένας αγγλόφωνος (και όχι απαραίτητα Άγγλος ή Αμερικάνος) θα καταλάβει τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Λοιπόν, ρώτησα δικηγόρο και επανήλθα: μου είπε ότι τον όρο διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία τον χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως σε πράξεις σύστασης οριζοντίου (ή κάθετης) ιδιοκτησίας. 

Με απλά λόγια: Έχω μια πολυκατοικία 10 ορόφων (και μετά ξύπνησα). Αποφασίζω να την πουλήσω. Οι αγοραστές θα πάρουν από έναν όροφο ο καθένας. Δε χρειάζονται μόνο συμβόλαιο, αλλά (πρώτα) την πράξη σύστασης οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας, που λέει ότι τους ανήκει ένας όροφος από όλο το ακίνητο. Εγώ δηλαδή ως πωλητής πρέπει να διαιρέσω αυτό που πουλάω και μετά να πουλήσω ένα ένα τα κομμάτια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Αν δεχτούμε ότι διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία είναι "μια αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία σε χώρο που ανήκει σε πολλούς" (που αυτό φαίνεται μέχρι στιγμής να είναι, να δούμε ο δικηγόρος τι θα πει), τότε όπως λέει το κείμενο παραπάνω "it is possible for several persons to own a good (e. g. a real property unit, (δηλ. το οικόπεδο) together in co-ownership (a form of direct ownership). In co-ownership the ownership all owners have same rights to the real property unit and the enjoyment of the property belongs to all joint owners.  (δηλ. το οικόπεδο). Το διαμέρισμα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι αυτό (dwelling) είναι δικό τους.

Τεσπα, δεν θα σε ζαλίσω άλλο, όταν έχεις νεώτερα, πες μας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Ναι, Ambrose, εγώ όμως δεν είχα απορία για το πώς λέμε τη *συγκυριότητα* του οικοπέδου (όσοι έχουν από 1 διαμέρισμα σε πολυκατοικία είναι και συνιδιοκτήτες του οικοπέδου στο οποίο είναι χτισμένη) αλλά πώς λέμε τη διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία, δηλαδή την ιδιοκτησία που προκύπτει από διαίρεση μεγαλύτερου τμήματος ιδιοκτησίας. Όπως είπε ο Νίκελ 


nickel said:


> η διαιρεμένη είναι το μερίδιο-αποτέλεσμα της διαίρεσης, δηλ. όχι μια ιδιοκτησία που ανήκει σε πολλούς αλλά η αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία σε χώρο που ανήκει σε πολλούς.



Α, και η δικηγόρος μου είπε να πω πολύ απλά divided property, γιατί «αυτά είναι περιέργειες της δικής μας νομοθεσίας».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Κανείς δεν μίλησε για συγκυριότητα, για tenancy in common και co-ownership μίλησα και αυτό λέει και το Αγγλικό που σου έχω δώσει, προκειμένου να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τις έννοιες. 

Όπως είπες κι εσύ: "Στην οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία ιδρύεται *χωριστή κυριότητα *των ιδιοκτητών *επι του ορόφου της οικοδομής ή επι των διαμερισμάτων (διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία)*, και *συγκυριότητα* κατ'ανάλογη μερίδα στα μέρη του όλου ακινήτου που αφορούν την *κοινή χρήση *(αδιαίρετη ιδιοκτησία)."

Απλά, προφανώς στο εξωτερικό δεν το προσδιορίζουν τόσο πολύ όπως εμείς. 

Όπως και νά' χει, χαίρομαι που το έλυσες...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Α, και η δικηγόρος μου είπε να πω πολύ απλά divided property, γιατί «αυτά είναι περιέργειες της δικής μας νομοθεσίας».



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Και, _περιέργειες_ είναι καραμπινάτο understatement...


----------



## anef (Jul 1, 2008)

Ο δικός μου δικηγόρος λέει ότι η διηρημένη είναι πάντα οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία. Και μάλιστα ότι τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται ως συνώνυμα.
Πάντως, αν κάτι σημαίνει αυτό, στο δίκτυο το 'κάθετη ιδιοκτησία' μαζί εμφανίζεται μόνο σε ένα σάιτ. Ας ρωτήσουμε κι έναν τρίτο δικηγόρο, μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Καλά, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ανάλογα με την περίπτωση του ακινήτου που διαιρείται. Μη νομίζεις, κι εμένα δε μου τα εξήγησε και με μεγάλη σαφήνεια.


----------



## anef (Jul 1, 2008)

Παραπάνω palavra εννούσα ότι στο γκουγκλ δεν βγαίνουν μαζί οι λέξεις 'διηρημένη-κάθετη' αλλά και το 'διηρημένη-οριζόντια' βγάζει μόνο 2 αποτελέσματα. Οπότε άκυρη η σχετική παρατήρηση.


----------



## anef (Jul 1, 2008)

Τώρα βλέπω πως ο Χιωτάκης έχει τη _διαιρετή ιδιοκτησία __title by moiety _και _divisible owenership _σε παρένθεση.
Το _διαιρετή _και το _διηρημένη _φαίνεται να αναφέρονται και τα δύο σε πολυκατοικίες. Αν όντως σημαίνουν το ίδιο πράγμα ίσως μπορείς να το ψάξεις μέσω του moiety (δες π.χ. το _moiety title _στην wikipedia), αλλά συμφωνώ πως το _divided _είναι καλή λύση, αφού ακριβής αντιστοιχία δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει.


----------

